# [Solved]Zalman ZM-GM1 gaming mouse not working

## lutherush

Recently i bought a cheap Zalman gaming mouse.

The model is ZM-GM1. When i plug it it glows so it is under power. But the mouse seams not to react on anything. I can move it but the cursor stays on spot. Also lsusb dosnt detect it.  I tried several "hacks" and workaround found on google  but nothing of that works. 

I tried

```
 Device Drivers -> USB Support -> [*] Improved Transaction Translator sheduling
```

 in kernel and nothing. also i tried in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/hid.h  in line 319 change the value of line define HID_MAX_USAGES   12288  and set it higher then 32k and recompiled the kernel. And still nothing. What to do? Is there hope to get this working or is this just wasted 50$?Last edited by lutherush on Fri Mar 01, 2013 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Need to back up a step, do other USB devices work?  Other USB mice?  Is your USB subsystem known working?  Does it work in other Linux/OS/computers?

If the USB mouse does not enumerate it, this makes it very hard for it to work, it may be dead...

----------

## lutherush

My old mouse works great and other usb gadgets just work. I tried that Zalman mouse also on my Slackware box and OpenSuse desktop. Dosn`t work. 

But i tried it on my friends windows machine and on Windows7 that mouse works great. Later last night i found a kernel patch for thatproblem and now my pc recognizes that mouse but not lik usb mose, it recognizes it as keyboard. I will later post output from lsusb.

----------

## lutherush

Here is my lsusb and dmesg

[code:1:1f80f8e1bb]Bus 002 Device 002: ID 5986:03b0 Acer, Inc 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04d9:a04a Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. 

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 03f0:231d Hewlett-Packard 4 GB Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 5986:03b0 Acer, Inc 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x5986 Acer, Inc

  idProduct          0x03b0 

  bcdDevice            2.21

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          571

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               2 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              2 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength           77

        dwClockFrequency       30.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          3

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000004

          Auto-Exposure Priority

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000157f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          White Balance Temperature

          Backlight Compensation

          Power Line Frequency

          White Balance Temperature, Auto

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x1a

          NTSC - 525/60

          SECAM - 625/50

          NTSC - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        guidExtensionCode         {0a3e1874-8254-1a48-b402-48b8b8c49cc8}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          2

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          1

        bSourceID               4

        iTerminal               0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval              16

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         1

        wTotalLength                      319

        bEndPointAddress                  130

        bmInfo                              1

        bTerminalLink                       3

        bStillCaptureMethod                 2

        bTriggerSupport                     0

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                8

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x02

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                 36864000

        dwMaxBitRate                 36864000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                 12165120

        dwMaxBitRate                 12165120

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1024

        wHeight                           768

        dwMinBitRate                150994944

        dwMaxBitRate                150994944

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     1572864

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         800000

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            800000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                           720

        dwMinBitRate                110592000

        dwMaxBitRate                110592000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     1843200

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                          1024

        dwMinBitRate                157286400

        dwMaxBitRate                157286400

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     2621440

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         7

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1600

        wHeight                           900

        dwMinBitRate                115200000

        dwMaxBitRate                115200000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     2880000

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        2000000

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         8

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1600

        wHeight                          1200

        dwMinBitRate                153600000

        dwMaxBitRate                153600000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     3840000

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        2000000

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               8

        wWidth( 0)                        640

        wHeight( 0)                       480

        wWidth( 1)                        320

        wHeight( 1)                       240

        wWidth( 2)                        176

        wHeight( 2)                       144

        wWidth( 3)                       1024

        wHeight( 3)                       768

        wWidth( 4)                       1280

        wHeight( 4)                       720

        wWidth( 5)                       1280

        wHeight( 5)                      1024

        wWidth( 6)                       1600

        wHeight( 6)                       900

        wWidth( 7)                       1600

        wHeight( 7)                      1200

        bNumCompressionPatterns             8

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x13fc  3x 1020 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x13c8  3x 968 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x12c8  3x 712 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       7

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       8

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04d9:a04a Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x04d9 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.

  idProduct          0xa04a 

  bcdDevice            0.39

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      63

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval               2

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     166

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval               2

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 03f0:231d Hewlett-Packard 4 GB Flash Drive

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x03f0 Hewlett-Packard

  idProduct          0x231d 4 GB Flash Drive

  bcdDevice            1.65

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          216

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass       254 Application Specific Interface

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Device Firmware Update

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Device Firmware Upgrade Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             7

        bDescriptorType                    33

        bmAttributes                        7

          Will Not Detach

          Manifestation Tolerant

          Upload Supported

          Download Supported

        wDetachTimeout                   5000 milliseconds

        wTransferSize                      64 bytes

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.07

  iManufacturer           3 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 1 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.07

  iManufacturer           3 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 1 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.07

  iManufacturer           3 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 1 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.07

  iManufacturer           3 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 1 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.07

  iManufacturer           3 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 1 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.07

  iManufacturer           3 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 1 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.07

  iManufacturer           3 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 1 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xd4200000-0xd43fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x4fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd3100000-0xd41fffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd0ffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd2100000-0xd30fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xd1000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xd2000000-0xd20fffff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 10 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 11 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 12 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 13 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 14 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 15 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 16 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 17 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 18 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP: reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:01.0: MSI quirk detected; subordinate MSI disabled

pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3248k freed

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

software IO TLB [mem 0xa8b70000-0xacb6ffff] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800a8b70000-ffff8800acb6ffff]

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1362125610.740:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

GFS2 installed

msgmni has been set to 7408

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:04.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:07.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:09.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 3072k, total 16384k

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP: cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 532k freed

ACPI: bus type scsi registered

libata version 3.00 loaded.

psmouse serio4: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa40000/0xa0000, board id: 3655, fw id: 582762

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1

ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pio ccc 

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd4409000 port 0xd4409100 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd4409000 port 0xd4409180 irq 20

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS543232L9A300, FB4OC40J, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54323 FB4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7581S, 4H03, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7581S  4H03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[29800]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 06.504.01.00-rc1 Mon. Oct. 1 17:00:00 PDT 2012

qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.07-k.

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.35

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

ACPI: bus type usb registered

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd4409500

ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xd4409400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd4408000

usb 2-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ohci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: irq 16, io mem 0xd4407000

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ohci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 17, io mem 0xd4406000

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ohci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xd4405000

usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=5986, idProduct=03b0

usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-2: Product: HP Webcam [2 MP Fixed]

usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Ricoh co. Ltd.

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ohci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xd4404000

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ohci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

usb 6-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

usb 6-3: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=231d

usb 6-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 6-3: Product: HP Integrated Module

usb 6-3: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.23.0-ioctl (2012-07-25) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

raid6: sse2x1    2783 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3822 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    4063 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (4063 MB/s)

raid6: using intx1 recovery algorithm

xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

   generic_sse:  6518.800 MB/sec

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

fuse init (API version 7.20)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

systemd-udevd[16608]: starting version 197

kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

sky2: driver version 1.30

sky2 0000:02:00.0: Yukon-2 FE+ chip revision 0

sky2 0000:02:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: addr 00:26:55:bd:1a:03

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN6] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN7] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN8] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN9] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FANA] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FANG] (off)

thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [CPUZ] (79 C)

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [GFXZ] (30 C)

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Auxiliary SMBus Host Controller at 0xb20

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ssb: Found chip with id 0x4312, rev 0x01 and package 0x00

ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x16, vendor 0x4243)

ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x0F, vendor 0x4243)

ssb: Core 2 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x0A, vendor 0x4243)

ssb: Core 3 found: PCI-E (cc 0x820, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

acpi device:01: registered as cooling_device13

ACPI: Video Device [IGFX] (multi-head:

----------

## lutherush

Ok, it is solved.The mouse is working. I found an old hid.h patch and used it on my kernel. Now it is working.

----------

